

Torvalds and Theo harsh quote battle - sberder
http://torvaldsortheo.com/

======
ScottBurson
Cute. I did better than one might have expected considering I don't know
either of them well. But once it started recycling questions I got bored.
(What? No score?)

And why not "Linus and Theo"?

